# Server PSU auto turn ON



## Nbdy (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi, have a problem with my HP server PSU and the breakout board ....

Well I have issued 2-3 power downs at my home, and all rigs started except this one,wich I have to power up manualy ...

All rigs are on sonoff,even this one, but trying to take off the power,and then to tur it back on don't make any difference ...






This is the breakout board that I have ...

The question is : Is there any way to make the board turn on when the power comes ???

Thx

Greets


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2022)

Check the bios


----------



## Watermelon5 (Feb 7, 2022)

My HP workstation has an option to set that in the BIOS so that it auto powers up after unexpected power loss. I'd be surprised if a server didn't.


----------

